# Neues WoW Hörspiel



## Meroh (26. Juni 2012)

Halli Hallo!
Ich wollte euch mein WoW Hörspiel präsentieren.

Ich arbeite stetig daran es weiter zu verbessern und bin für Vorschläge, Kritik und Abonnenten gerne zu haben 

Bis her gibt es "nur" 2 von insgesamt 26 Kapiteln. Aber wie schon gesagt ich gebe mein bestes um so schnell und so gut wie möglich die neuen Teile online zu bringen.

Freue mich auf euer Feedback Euer Meroh

Kapitel 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S6SKeaXvSE

Kapitel 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yf290bnokY


----------



## Meroh (28. Juni 2012)

Kapitel 3 ist heute online gegangen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MotEjnSfws8


----------



## Jihihad (28. Juni 2012)

Moinmoin!

Zunächst muss ich schreiben, dass ich bisher nur Teil 1 gehört habe, da ist mir allerdings gleich etwas aufgefallen. Zum einen sind die "Umgebungsgeräusche" wie Wasser usw. teilweise etwas zu laut so dass ich die Stimme nur noch schwer verstehen kann. Außerdem höre ich teilweise ein Knacken an den Stellen, an denen die Aufnahme geschnitten wurde.

Wenn ich Folge 1 mal als Intro nehme finde ich, dass ein gutes und interessantes Thema mit viel Potenzial gewählt wurde, werde gleich mal die nächsten beiden anhören!
Wird es das Hörspiel auch als Download in einer Audioversion geben? Wäre super für unterwegs und speicherplatz- bzw. downloadfreundlicher für lahme leitungen oder Leute wie mich, die derzeit nur ein kleines Datenpaket pro Monat zur Verfügung haben 

mfg

edit:
Habe jetzt noch Teil 2 + 3 gehört und habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Stimme der unterschiedlichen Sprecher unterschiedlich laut sind. Das könnte man noch angleichen. Zur Story kann ich eigentlich nur meinen Originalpost wiederholen, freue mich schon auf die nächsten Folgen!


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2012)

Jihihad schrieb:


> Wird es das Hörspiel auch als Download in einer Audioversion geben?


Du kannst YouTube Videos auch als MP3 downloaden. 

http://www.bestvideodownloader.com/faqs


----------



## Meroh (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jihihad

eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch http://www.chip.de/downloads/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter_26495270.html mit dem Programm werden YouTube Videos auch gleich in MP3 umgewandelt für unterwegs  

Zu deiner Kritik: 

Mir sind die meisten Fehler bekannt und ich versuche (bzw. habe versucht) sie immer wieder zu verbessern. Du kannst dir gerne den Spaß machen und versuchen die Unterschiede zu hören. 

Kapitel 1 = Zu laute Hintergrundgeräusche und knacken.
Kapitel 2 = Hintergrundgeräusche sind jetzt leiser aber das knacken blieb 
Kapitel 3 = Hintergrundgeräusche passen jetzt und das knacken ist auch verschwunden. 

Frage mich nur warum viele Leute sagen das die Sprecher unterschiedlich laut sind, weil ich mir größte Mühe gebe sie im Editor anzupassen. Naja vieleicht gelingt mir das in Kapitel 4 dann besser 

Mfg Meroh


----------



## Jihihad (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

danke euch für die beiden Links, funktioniert super!

Hintergrundgeräusche und Knacken sind ab Kapitel 3 super, so kanns bleiben. Noch mal zu den Stimmen: Der Unterschied zwischen den Lautstärken ist nicht groß aber man kann es doch hören. Am meisten fällte es mir auf, wenn der/die Sprecher/in nur einen kurzen Text hat.

mfg


----------



## Meroh (1. Juli 2012)

Für Kapitel 5 wird noch eine männliche Nebenrolle gesucht. Fals ihr also Lust habt einen Gnom zu sprechen und euch selbst in Kapitel 5 zu hören, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden unter: trainman3000@gmx.de.

mfg Meroh


----------



## Meroh (2. Juli 2012)

Uns gibts nun auch auf Facebook!

http://www.facebook.com/FightersUndDieKristalleDerMacht


----------



## Meroh (5. August 2012)

Um die Wartezeit auf Kapitel 4 etwas zu verkürzen, habe ich mir erlaubt ein kleines Special zusammen zu tragen. Viel Spaß damit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISk84QeF1K8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Meroh (13. November 2012)

Lang genug hat`s gedauert, umso mehr freue ich mich darüber euch endlich Kapitel 4 präsentieren zu können. Viel Spaß!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nxnt_aN8Bs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Meroh (17. Dezember 2012)

Der neuste Teil der Reihe, Kapitel 5. Hoffe es gefällt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt58SAvHQsI


----------



## Meroh (12. April 2013)

Mit freude darf ich euch den neu erschienenen Prolog vorstellen.
Viel Spaß beim anhören. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1CC6IuiL9g


----------



## Lassart (4. November 2015)

Schönes Hörspiel! Man merkt auch, dass es von mal zu mal besser wird und die Charaktervielfalt find ich klasse 

 

Sollteste noch einen Sprecher brauchen, schreib mir doch ne PN


----------



## Meroh (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich weiß meine Antwort kommt etwas spät....

 

Es freut mich sehr das dir die Hörspiele gefallen, leider muss ich dir mitteilen das die Arbeiten an dem Projekt schon länger eingestellt wurden. 

 

Daher werden keine weiteren Sprecher mehr benötigt. 

 

Lieben gruss Meroh


----------

